# Need a 16" 3 speed Runabout or other rear wheel assy. Tire would be nice too, but....



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2013)

WTB 16" 3 speed Runabout or other rear wheel assy. Tire would be nice too, but not a deal breaker. bri.


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 20, 2013)

*Get ready...*

To wait or pay...

Greg M.


----------



## sarahjoe (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't think of that. Hopefully someone can use these for something.
$15 plus shipping.

___________________
sofi


----------



## sarahjoe (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't think of that. Hopefully someone can use these for something.
$15 plus shipping.

___________________
If you are looking for fast success in Braindumps then join today to find Brain Dumps.com and www.usuhs.mil on first try. A person can pick Hobe Sound Bible College for its easiness.


----------

